# Jupai Holdings



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Jupai Holdings (symbol JP) is a Chinese financial services company. Anybody know anything about it? It caught my eye when I was going over the IBD 50 list because it has shot up from $8 to $24 in 2 1/2 months. I'm tempted to nibble purely on the technical action. I'm looking up what info I can find on the web, would appreciate your thoughts.

Jupai Holdings website http://jupai.investorroom.com/

Seeking Alpha article https://seekingalpha.com/article/4098667-jupai-holdings-overlooked-misunderstood-stock


----------

